# M&P Base from WSP



## melstan775 (Jan 31, 2013)

When I signed up for this forum I said in my introductory post I wanted to learn to soap but that money was tight. Hey we all hit these spots right?   Since CP supplies have a high initial investment cost, I've decided to do some M&P for a little while.  This way I can get a soap base, try some things with it, and just keep setting money aside for the say I can make my own batch! 

I am thinking of ordering the Crafter's Choice 3 butter blend soapbase from wsp.  I'm hesitant to order from wsp because they have bad customer service reviews. but no one else seems to have this base. 

Has anyone here used this base, or know where else I can get it? Or, any reviews on opaque, low-sweat bases? 

Here's the link to the soap base: 

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductDetail.aspx?CatalogID=1&GroupID=1&CategoryID=2414&ProductID=9387&ProductName=Crafters+Choice%E2%84%A2+Detergent+Free+LOW+SWEAT+Three+Butter+2+lb+Tray


ETA:  

also was considering goatsmilk base from saveoncitric: 

http://www.saveoncitric.com/gomeandposob.html


----------



## Genny (Jan 31, 2013)

Hmm..I thought maybe Soapgoods would have that Crafter's Choice base since they're suppliers for Crafter's Choice, but they don't have that one   Soapgoods by the way has good customer service.

Their low sweat hardens up really fast, a lot of times too fast to do anything decorative with it. Although I haven't tried that specific one, though.  In fact any low sweat base I've ever used sets up really fast.

I haven't tried any of the bases from Save on Citric before, I usually just get my citric acid & a few other things there.


----------



## Clayjar (Feb 1, 2013)

I didn't have a problem with WSP when I ordered from them. You should be fine with ordering from them. It did take more than a week to receive it, but I wasn't in any hurry.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmm, I didn't know lowsweat formulas got harder faster. I wonder why.  But I don't want to worry about sweating soaps. How much moisture actually forms on regular formula m&p soaps?


----------



## Genny (Feb 1, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Hmm, I didn't know lowsweat formulas got harder faster. I wonder why.


I'm assuming they contain less glycerine, which is why they don't sweat as much.



melstan775 said:


> But I don't want to worry about sweating soaps. How much moisture actually forms on regular formula m&p soaps?


I live in WI & it's pretty dry here, so I rarely have sweating problems.  But that doesn't help you since you live in NV.
I know Soapbuddy (she pops in here once in a while) lives in Arizona or California and she said that regular MP does just fine for her.  

You could always keep a fan on them if need be.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 1, 2013)

Genny said:


> I'm assuming they contain less glycerine, which is why they don't sweat as much.
> 
> 
> I live in WI & it's pretty dry here, so I rarely have sweating problems.  But that doesn't help you since you live in NV.
> ...



It's pretty dry here, too.  I live out in the middle of the desert. If dryness isn't a problem, I will try the regular soap base. I would have assumed that with the dry air here sucking moisture out of everything, that any moisture in the air would be drawn in by the glycerin, resulting in a sweatier soap.  I guess I will just have to try and see! 

Any tips for a more opaque m&p soap?


----------



## Genny (Feb 1, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Any tips for a more opaque m&p soap?



As in how to make it more opaque?  The opaque bases (the ones colored with TD) are not see through at all, if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## Momonga (Feb 1, 2013)

When I first started, I ordered some fancy shmancy soap bases from Brambleberry, but then I couldn't wait for them to get here and I went to Michaels.  I was very pleasantly surprised with the ArtMinds Double Butter base.  It is completely opaque and has not sweated on me at all.  It seemed a little sticky before use, but once it's been through the M&P process, it has a very smooth creamy texture, and when it's dry, it's dry.  Eastern Virginia is pretty humid which is good for "operational testing".   I like it even better than some of the bases I've got from BB and Peak Candle!  Although, while it works well, is very forgiving for the new soaper, and has all the qualities you are looking for, it isn't all natural or anything like that.

Titanium Dioxide is what makes M&P soap opaque.  It's available at most online craft or soap making suppliers.  It's a powder, so like all dry additives, needs to be mixed with a bit of glycerin or alcohol to blend.  It turns clear soap white.

I hope this is helpful, because this is the first answer I've given to a procedural soap question - a monumental milestone in my SMF career!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats on a milestone Jackie!

Thank you both for your replies. I might buy a little td or pigment colors 
Even white mp soaps have a touch of translucence in my experience. I want it more
Solid looking.


----------



## Mandarin (Feb 2, 2013)

The WSP soap bases that I have used are completely solid looking.  I have never added TD to any of them.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi,

I live in Colorado. It is VERY dry here. I come from eastern VA.

No problem with regular base sweating here. I do seal my soaps within a couple of  days.

Peak Candles in CO carries SFIC bases - they are the same as BB.


----------



## jblaney (Feb 2, 2013)

Melstan775,

I have tried many of the Crafter's Choice bases, in fact, I just received a bunch yesterday.  I'm going to do a little experimenting with them.   I wish I had known what Genny  had said about them setting up quicker before I purchased more of them though.  I have noticed that and it's a problem with what I'm trying to do.

I have tried CC bases with and without detergent.  I prefer the ones with detergent since I thought they were easier to work with, but when we shower tested them, they were almost identical.  Although they were both low sweat, the detergent free one got wet and yucky when I wrapped it in tissue paper, but the one w/detergent did not.

I have tried the sfic bases too.  The regular one, meaning not low sweat, seemed too sticky to me after un molding.  I don't remember their performance in the shower as my husband used them all.  I remember he said he liked them.  Their low sweat base, which I bought 20 pounds of, seems very dry.  I just ordered more of their reg. Base and I'm going to try mixing the two bases together to see if I can get a happy medium.

I would be happy to send you some samples so you can see for yourself before purchasing.  I'm always happy to help another Soaper.   I agonize over my orders sometimes since I never know what to purchase since there are so many choices.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good luck with your experiments jblaney!  Thank you for your offer to send samples, I will think on it, but I think I need it soon for a soap challenge.  

What about the clear base? Can I just put TD in it to make it white? I am thinking of a clear base for the song soap challenge and just trying to keep my expenses down. And if I add blue to the base, will it effectively tone down the yellow or will I still have  a yellow cast if I choose to keep the soap clear? Or should I just buy the extra clear base?


----------



## Genny (Feb 4, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> What about the clear base? Can I just put TD in it to make it white? I am thinking of a clear base for the song soap challenge and just trying to keep my expenses down. And if I add blue to the base, will it effectively tone down the yellow or will I still have  a yellow cast if I choose to keep the soap clear? Or should I just buy the extra clear base?



You can put TD in clear to make white.

You can blue your clear to make it more clear looking.  When doing that, add a little blue at a time, because it's easy to over-blue.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 4, 2013)

yay! Okay about to place my order.  One question remains. The WSP TD comes in either water soluable OR oil soluable, not both.  If i wanted to add a touch to M&P soap just in case, which is better?


----------



## Genny (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd go with water soluble if you don't plan on adding any oils to your MP soap.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Genny!


----------



## Genny (Feb 4, 2013)

No prob Bob


----------



## PureFoxy (Feb 9, 2013)

posted to wrong thread!


----------

